# Turn on/off the light



## dihydrogen monoxide

How do you say turn on/turn off the light in your language?


----------



## vindy

french:allumer/éteindre la lampe
chinese:开灯(kai deng) 关灯(guan deng)


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Rozsviť! (on) / Rozsviťte! (_polite_)
Zhasni! (off) / Zhasněte! _(polite_)


In Lithuanian:
Įjunk(-ite -_ polite_) šviesą/Atgesink! (unformal) (on)
Užgesink(-ite -_ polite_)! (off)

_Atgesink _means make back [opposite] to _Užgesink_.


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:
Deschide/Închide lumina!


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

kusurija said:


> In Czech:
> Rozsviť! (on) / Rozsviťte! (_polite_)
> Zhasni! (off) / Rozsviťte! _(polite_)
> 
> 
> In Lithuanian:
> Įjunk(-ite -_ polite_) šviesą/Atgesink! (unformal) (on)
> Užgesink(-ite -_ polite_)! (off)
> 
> _Atgesink _means make back [opposite] to _Užgesink_.


 
What does this spiral under the i mean. Is it some sort of nasal?


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian: 

zapali (lampite) - lit (the lamps)
izgasi (lampite) - unlit (the lamps)


----------



## Juri

Italian:
accendi la luce
spegni la luce


----------



## kusurija

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> What does this spiral under the i mean. Is it some sort of nasal?


In Lithuanian there are 3 sorts of "i": 
i - short i
y - long i (not hard, but long)
į - "i su nosine" (word-to-word i with handkerchief) orthografic - grammatical variant of "i"; sometimes pronounced somehow lengther, but not so long as "y". But "y" in some words actually pronounced shorter, than should be... Ethymologically came from diphtong -in-. In these days it isn't pronounced as nasal.


----------



## kusurija

vindy said:


> ... ...
> chinese:开灯 关灯


Could You show how to pronounce it in Chinese for those, who aren't fluent in Chinese? Thank You.


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew:

להדליק את האור [lehadlik et ha or] - to turn the light on.
לכבות את האור [lekhabot et ha or] - to turn the light off.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
to turn on the light - acender a luz
to turn off the light - apagar a luz


----------



## Chriszinho85

In Tagalog:

_ Buksan ang ilaw._ -  Turn on the light.  (literally - Open the light.)

_Patayin ang ilaw._ - Turn off the light. (literally - Kill the light.)


----------



## robbie_SWE

OldAvatar said:


> Romanian:
> Deschide/Închide lumina!


 
Isn't *aprinde lumina* also correct? 

 robbie


----------



## Kangy

In Spanish:

Turn on the light =
Enciende/Prende la luz ["tú" form] - Encendé/Prendé la luz ["vos" form] - Encienda/Prenda la luz ["usted" form]

Turn off the light =
Apaga la luz ["tú" form] - Apagá la luz ["vos" form] - Apague la luz ["usted" form]


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:
- To turn on the light: het licht aandoen, aanknippen
- To turn off the light: het licht uitdoen, (uitknippen)

'Knippen' refers here to the 'knip' sound (snap) when turning on/off the lights (to click / snap on). We use the same verb _knippen_ when talking about snapping your fingers, for example.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

Is this aandoen by any chance same as the English undo? So in that case you would literally say undo the light? Am I right?


----------



## sound shift

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> Is this aandoen by any chance same as the English undo? So in that case you would literally say undo the light? Am I right?



Not really. "Aandoen" would be "on-do", if there were such a thing. A literal translation of "undo" would be "ontdoen". "Ontdoen" is a real word, but it does not mean "undo".


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi/Urdu:* 
batti jalaanaa - to turn the light on
batti ko band karnaa = to turn the light off

*Gujarati:*
batti sargaavi = to turn the light on
batti ne band karvi = to turn the light off


----------



## elroy

Palestinian Arabic:

turn on the light:  إضوي الضو (_iDwi 'D-Daw_)
turn off the light: إطفي الضو (_iTfi 'D-Daw_)

I used the imperative forms in my translations.


----------



## OldAvatar

robbie_SWE said:


> Isn't *aprinde lumina* also correct?
> 
> robbie



Yes, it is.

_Aprinde/stinge lumina. _


But I don't know why I'm connecting it more with fire than with light.


----------



## mcibor

in Polish
turn on the light - włącz światło
turn off the light - wyłącz światło

but you can say also
zapal światło (to light, to fire the light)
zgaś światło (to kill the light, to extinguish the light)

the same words as used with fire


----------



## wbhindyou

Vietnamese:
Tắt đèn (extinguish light)
Mở đèn (open light)


----------



## DearPrudence

vindy said:


> french:allumer/éteindre la lampe


Oops, sorry _
allumer/éteindre la lampe: lamp_
*
-> allumer / éteindre la lumière*


----------



## ger4

German:
- switch the light on - _schalte das Licht an_ (lit.: 'on') or _ein_ (lit.: 'in')
- switch the light off - _schalte das Licht aus_ (lit.: 'out')


----------



## 810senior

In japanese:
Turn on the light : akari o tsukeru [to fire the light]*
Turn off the light : akari o kesu [to extinguish the light]

_tsukeru _has many various meanings(soak with, attach, chase after etc.) but here means "set fire, set aflame".


----------



## ilocas2

kusurija said:


> In Czech:
> Rozsviť! (on) / Rozsviťte! (_polite_)



In Moravia they say Rožni / Rožněte

It's one of the most famous differences between Bohemia and Moravia.


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*:

- turn on the light:_ encendre el llum / encén el llum!_
- turn off the light: _apagar el llum / apaga el llum! _

Infinitive / Imperative

Some people may use the verbs _obrir _'open' and _tancar _'close' instead (as in Romanian), but I haven't found any dictionary including this meaning of the verbs, so I think they don't recommend it.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:


1/ *«Άνοιξε το φως»* [ˈanikse to fos] (2nd p. sing. pres. imp. or informal)/ *«ανοίξ(ε)τε το φως»* [aˈniks(e)te to fos] (2nd p. pl. pres. imp. or formal) --> lit. _open the light_.
2a/ *«Κλείσε το φως»* [ˈklise to fos] (2nd p. sing. pres. imp. or informal)/ *«κλείσ(ε)τε το φως»* [ˈklis(e)te to fos] (2nd p. pl. pres. imp. or formal) --> lit. _close the light_.
2b/ *«Σβήσε το φως»* [ˈzvise to fos] (2nd p. sing. pres. imp. or informal)/ *«σβήσ(ε)τε το φως»* [ˈzvis(e)te to fos] (2nd p. pl. pres. imp. or formal) --> lit. _quench the light_.


-MoGr v. *«ανοίγω»* [aˈniɣo] --> _to open, turn on_ < Classical v. *«ἀνοίγνυμῐ» ănoígnūmĭ* --> _to open, unfold, disclose_ < compound; Classical prefix and preposition *«ἀνά» āná* --> _up along_ (PIE *h₂en-, _up, on high_ cf Proto-Germanic *ana > Ger. an, Eng. on, Dt. aan, Isl. á, Swe. å, på, D./Nor. Bokmål på, Nor. Nynorsk å) + Classical (rare) verb *«οἴγνυμι» oígnūmĭ* --> _to open_ (PIE *h₃ueig-, _to give away_ cf Skt. वेग (vega), _impulse, speed, velocity_).
-MoGr v. *«κλείνω»* [ˈklino] --> _to close, shut_ < Classical v. *«κλείω» kleíō* --> _to close, shut, block_ (PIE *(s)kleh₂u-, _nail, pin, lock_ cf Lat. clāvus/clāvis; OCS ключь).
-MoGr. v. *«σβήνω»* [zvino] --> _to quench_ < Classical v. *«σβέννυμῐ» sbénnūmĭ* --> _to quench, extinguish_ (PIE *(s)gʷes-, _to extinguish_ cf Skt. जासयति (jāsayati), _to exhaust_).
-MoGr neut. noun *«φως»* [fos] --> _light_ < Classical 3rd decl. neut. noun *«φάος/φῶς» pʰáŏs* (uncontracted)/ *pʰôs* (contracted) --> _light, daylight_ (PIE *bʰeh₂-, _to shine_ cf Skt. भाति (bhāti), _to shine_).


----------



## Encolpius

here is the same thread


----------



## Mahsa bouchaib

In persain 

برق را خاموش کن (bargh ra khamoosh kon ) 
برق را روشن کن (bargh ra roshan kon ) 
 Bargh = light , kon = do , khamoosh = turn off , roshan = turn on .


----------



## Messquito

vindy said:


> chinese:开灯(kai deng) 关灯(guan deng)


Traditional Chinese: 開燈("open" the light) 關燈("close" the light)


----------

